# تطور صناعه محركات الاحتراق الداخلي



## محمود مشيمش (11 أبريل 2010)

*محركات الاحتراق الداخلي**

Internal Combustion Engine

ICE







**أول* *سيارة عرفها التاريخ تشتغل بمحرك – لا تجر بالخيول – كانت سيارة الفرنسي "نيكولاس* *جوزيف كوغنوت" في عام 1769 وشغلت بمحرك بخاري. وقد تطرقت لهذه النقطة نظرا للخلط* *الكبير بين البعض حيث يتم نسب أول سيارة إلى "كارل بنز" أو "جوتليب دامللر" من* *ألمانيا. لكن عربات "بنز" و "دامللر" كانتا أول سيارات تعمل بالبنزين وفتحت الطريق* *أمام صناعة السيارات الحديثة**.

**على كل حال حرق، الوقود وتحويل الطاقة الناتجة* *عن ذلك الاحتراق إلى طاقة حركية تنقل عبر المكابس لتدوير الـ* *( Crankshaft )* *الذي بدوره يقوم بتدوير عجلات المركبة عن طريق سلسلة أو عمود* *تدوير تتم بنوعين من المحركات فقط، وهي محركات الاحتراق الداخلي ومحركات الاحتراق* *الخارجي**.

**واستعمل في صناعة السيارات محركات الاحتراق الداخلي نظرا لصغر* *حجمها وتكافؤ الطاقة الناتجة منها لتشغيل السيارات والدراجات النارية، أما محركات* *الاحتراق الخارجي فاستعملت لتدوير عجلات الإنتاج في المصانع ومحطات التزويد بالطاقة* *الكهربائية كما شغلت الأجيال الأولى من السفن والقاطرات البخارية، وعادت حديثا* *لتحتل مكانة بارزة نظرا لانتشار الصناعات التي تعتمد على الطاقة النووية**. 

**ويمكن أن نسرد خلاصة قصيرة من تاريخ محركات الاحتراق الداخلي تتضمن أهم* *الأحداث**:


- **أول محرك احتراق داخلي كان للفيزيائي الهولندي*​*"**كرستيان* *هايجنس**"*​
*عام 1680، لكنه* *صممه فقط ولم يصنعه – نظرا لإمكانات الصناعة المحدودة في ذلك الوقت – وقام باختيار* *البارود كوقود له**.

- *​*وفي عام 1807 طور السويسري "فرانكوس إيزاك دي* *ريفاز**"*​
*محركا يعمل* *بالهيدروجين والأوكسجين، وبالرغم من أن سيارته كانت الأولى التي تعمل بمحرك* *الاحتراق الداخلي إلا أن تصميمه كان فاشل جدا بحيث أنه لم يزدهر**.

- **وشهد عام** 1824 **عربة تسير بسرعة على تلة "شوترز هيل" بمدينة لندن، من صنع المهندس الانجليزي** "**صمويل براون" تعمل بمحرك احتراق داخلي**.

- **وفي عام 1858 قام*​*مهندس بلجيكي المولد وهو "جين جوزيف إتين* *لينوير**"*​
*باختراع محرك* *يعتمد شرارة كهربائية داخلية لإثارة غاز الفحم، وسجلت براءة اختراعه عام 1860. وفي* *عام 1863 ركب "لينوير" محركا محسنا – يحتوي على كاربوريتير بدائي ويستعمل النفط* *كوقود – على عربة ذات ثلاثة عجلات استطاعت إكمال رحلة تاريخية بطول خمسون ميل** ( 80.4 **كيلومتر** ).

- **وسجل المهندس المدني الفرنسي الجنسية "الفونس دي روخاس**" **براءة اختراع لمحرك يعمل بأربعة أشواط في 16 يناير 1862**.

- **وفي عام 1864 قام*​*المهندس النمساوي "سيغفريد* *ماركوس**"*​
*بصنع محرك* *باسطوانة واحدة مع كاربوريتير، ركب على عربة لنقل الصخور. كما قام "ماركوس" بعد بضع* *سنوات بصناعة أول عربة تصل إلى سرعة 10 أميال بالساعة ( حوالي 16 كيلومتر بالساعة** ).

- **عام* *1873 **قام*​*المهندس الأمريكي "جورج* *برايتون**"*​
*بتطوير محرك* *شوطين مزود باسطوانتي ضخ خارجيتين وصف وقتها بالمحرك الفاشل. فيما بعد أعتبر هذا* *المحرك الذي يعمل بالنفط الأكثر أمانا والأكثر عملية**.

- **شهد العام* *1876 **الحدث الأهم في تاريخ صناعة وتطوير المحركات بعد التطوير* *الناجح الذي قام به "نيكولاس أوغست أوتو" والذي قام بتصنيع محرك يشتغل بالبنزين* *ويتم دورته في أربعة أشواط واستعمله وقتها ليشغل به دراجة نارية، ولم يعلم "أوتو**" **وقتها أن هذا المحرك سيكون الأساس الذي تعمل به كل المحركات ذات الاحتراق الداخلي* *فيما بعد وحتى يومنا هذا**.

- **وفي وقت آخر من العام* *1876 **أخترع السير "دوغالد كليرك" أول محرك ناجح يعمل بشوطين**.

- **عام* *1883 **صنع الفرنسي "إدوارد ديلامير ديبوتيفيل" محرك أربعة أشواط من* *اسطوانة واحدة يعمل بالغاز، لكنه لم يركبه على أية عربة. على أية حال كانت تصاميم** "**ديبوتيفيل" متقدمة جدا لذلك الوقت وضل أكثرها على الورق**.

- **أخيرا في عام* *1885 **صنع الألماني"كارل بنز" السيارة العملية الأولى التي* *تشتغل بمحرك احتراق داخلي. وفي 29/1/1886 أستلم "بنز" براءة اختراعه لسيارته ذات* *الثلاث دواليب والتي تعمل بالبترول**.

- **ثم في عام*​*1886 *​
*صنع الألمانيان** "**جوتليب دامللر" وشريكه "ويلهيلم مايباخ" السيارة الأولي التي تعمل بالبنزين بمحرك** "**أوتو" والمطور من قبل المهندس "جوتليب دامللر"، والذي سجله كبراءة اختراع عرف* *عموما كنموذج محرك البنزين الحديث**.

- **لاحقا وفي العام*​*1889*​
*أخترع** "**دامللر" محرك** V **من أسطوانتين وبدأ مع "مايباخ" بتطوير سيارات خاصة لمحركاتهم بدلا* *من صناعة المحرك وشراء البدن من مصنع آخر. ثم أسس "دامللر" شركته الخاصة لصناعة* *وتصميم السيارات عام 1890 وحملت اسم*​*( Daimler Motoren Gesellschaft )*​
*، وفي عام 1901 صمم** "**مايباخ" سيارة المرسيدس الأولى في التاريخ**.



**الكلام كثير في هذا* *الموضوع، لكن ما سبق يعتبر جيدا وكافيا لمعرفة بداية ظهور وتطور محركات الاحتراق* *الداخلي. وننتقل لكيفية أو نظرية عمل محرك الاحتراق الداخلي**.

**من سابق حديثنا* *ذكرت جملة محرك بأربعة أشواط ومحرك بشوطين، فماذا تعني؟*​*نبدأ بمحرك الأربعة أشواط* *،،،*​
*

**لكي يتم* *المحرك دورة كاملة يمر بأربعة خطوات سمي كل منها شوط*​*( **أي أن الشوط يتم ربع دورة** )*​
*.

**وكما هو* *موضح بالرسم*​*الشوط الأول* *؛*​
*يسمى شوط السحب، حيث* *يسحب ذراع المكبس إلى الأسفل متسببا بإحداث فراغ في غرفة الاحتراق ومع فتح صمام* *دخول الوقود يملأ هذا الفراغ بكمية محسوبة من الوقود ثم يقفل الصمام**.



*​*الشوط* *الثاني،*​
*شوط الكبس** ( **الضغط ): بعد قفل صمام دخول الوقود يبدأ المكبس بالحركة إلى الأعلى مسببا ضغط كبير* *على الوقود ( والوقود عبارة عن بنزين أو بترول مخلوط بنسبة معينة من الهواء ) مما* *يؤدي لتحويل الوقود من الحالة السائلة إلى الحالة الغازية من شدة* *الضغط**.

*​*
**الشوط الثالث،*​
*شوط القدرة: بعد وصول* *المكبس لأعلى نقطة في غرفة الاحتراق تقوم شمعة الاحتراق بإعطاء شرارة كهربائية* *للوقود مما يسبب احتراقه بالكامل وينتج عن ذلك طاقة تخرج في شكل غازات تضغط في كل* *الاتجاهات على غرفة الاحتراق المحكمة الغلق، والمساحة المتحركة الوحيدة هي التي* *يشغلها المكبس مما تتسبب هذه الغازات في دفعه إلى الأسفل**.

*​*الشوط الرابع،*​
*شوط الإخراج ( الطرد** ): **يبدأ بفتح صمام خروج الغازات ثم تحرك المكبس إلى الأعلى وينتج عن ذلك تفريغ* *الغازات من غرفة الاحتراق إلى العادم، ثم يقفل صمام خروج الغازات ويرجع المكبس إلى* *أعلى نقطة في غرفة الاحتراق**.




**هذه هي* *طريقة عمل محركات الاحتراق الداخلي لمحرك الأربعة أشواط، ويمكن متابعتها كاملة كما* *هو موضح في الصورة المتحركة التالية**:




**لكن كيف* *يستمر المحرك في العمل؟**

**مثلا لو اخترنا محرك بأربعة اسطوانات "سلندرات**"**،* *بالتالي فهو يحوي أربعة غرف احتراق، سيكون هناك غرفتان ذراع المكبس فيهما بأعلى* *نقطة في غرفة الاحتراق، وغرفتان ذراع المكبس في أسفل نقطة في غرفة الاحتراق،* *الذراعان في الأعلى إحداهما في بداية شوط السحب والأخرى في بداية شوط القدرة، أما* *الذراعان في الأسفل إحداهما في بداية شوط الكبس والأخرى في بداية شوط الطرد، وهذا* *السبب راجع إلى التصميم الميكانيكي العمود الذي تثبت علي اذرع الكبس والمسمى** ( Crankshaft ).

**يعني بإتمام شوط السحب في غرفة الاحتراق الأولى** ( *​*الذراع إلى* *أسفل*​
*) 

**يكون قد* *تم شوط الضغط في غرفة الاحتراق الثانية** ( *​*الذراع إلى أعلى*​
*)

**وفي نفس* *الوقت تكون بداية شوط القدرة في الغرفة الثالثة** ( *​*الذراع إلى* *أعلى*​
*) 

**وبالتالي يبدأ شوط الطرد في الغرفة الرابعة** ( *​*الذراع إلى* *أسفل*​
*)




**شكل يوضح* *وضعية الأذرع بسبب تصميم*​*( Crankshaft )*​*
*


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (11 أبريل 2010)

شكرآ للاخ محمود على هذا التوضيح


----------



## ahmed malik (16 أغسطس 2010)

شكراً


----------



## سمير شربك (17 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا للأخ محمود بانتظار جديدك


----------

